# Lunker Bass Trail Tournament cancelled



## demosh552 (Dec 16, 2016)

Due to upcoming bad weather conditions for this weekend, we have decided to cancel the tournament. Keep watching for updated changes effective 2017. Have a Merry Christmas and Happy New Year. God 
Bless.


----------

